# 아나요 내 심장은 그대라는 걸



## 티파니

Hi all..!! I'm new here, so 반갑습니다 to all of you..!! 

This piece of lyrics from a song called 반지 by Girls' Generation Tiffany got me confused.
It is translated as " Do you know that you are my heart?"

Why does "아나요" here translated to 'Do you know'? Isn't 'Do you know' '알아요' in Korean?
I hope I could get an answer for my confusion.

Thank you so much.. And happy learning Korean..!!


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

*아나요?* means "do you realize?" Sounds poetic.

Example: 아시나요 얼마나 사랑하는지... (from 아시나요 by 조성모)

*알아요?* means "do you know?" 

Example: 혹시 여기서 시청까지 가려면 몇 번 버스 타야되는지 아세요?


----------



## 티파니

Thank you for answering my confusion 경상남도로 오이소!!!

정말 반갑습니다... ^^


----------

